# Better Late Than Never.



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Birthday Smoking thanks to S-Vivo.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Well deserved.......
As soon as I hit the lottery, they go right to the top of the list....


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice! Do they taste better in the new place?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Nice! Do they taste better in the new place?


Absolutely! They seem to lack that cement dust element though. LOL.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Well deserved.......
> As soon as I hit the lottery, they go right to the top of the list....


Took the words right out of my mouth!
Nice pics Warren and Tash!
Nice to see you sharing Warren!:tease:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Absolutely! They seem to lack that cement dust element though. LOL.


ound:

Everything goes better with concrete!

Nice pics, Waz. I can almost taste that cigar


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice pictures, glad you enjoyed yourself!

And congratulations once again on the new place.


----------

